# Cairnryan Stopover?



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi, does anybody have any recommendations for overnighting near or at the Cairnryan Ferry Terminal please


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Aird Donald at Stranraer

http://aird-donald.com//index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=31

Dave.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

P & O seem to allow overnighting in car park provided you have a valid morning after ticket. This is not set in stone and seems to depend on the duty personnel.

Otherwise another vote foe Aird Donald


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Or the seaside parking places between Stranraer and Cairnryan, not much used by lorries since the bypass road to Cairnryan opened, Alan.


----------

